

This Year, Amazon Has Better Ideas than Apple - surfingdino
http://artymiak.com/this-year-amazon-has-better-ideas-than-apple/

======
thomasyuen
Good riddance, Amazon. Amazon Hold my seller account: amtopsellers about
$11552.78 dollar forever and refuse to release to us. Amazon have all the
power of a bank and yet none of the responsibility.

From my experience and that of others who’ve suffered the same, it’s clear
that Amazon are interested in buyers, not

sellers. Amazon hold money amounting to thousands — literally thousands and
thousands and thousands — from sellers without

any valid reason, when not even your bank is legally allowed do that? (I’ve
expanded on this point in this comment.) AMAZON, you are the scourge of the
internet.

Please see :

<http://joeyuen.posterous.com/good-riddance-amazon>

~~~
surfingdino
I can relate to your problems. They have not held my money (yet), but they did
totally screw up my publishing plans by blocking the sales of my own book,
<http://thevimbook.com> It's appalling. They do have good ideas on how to sell
stuff, but their seller-facing department is really bad.

